# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته پزشکی خوب است یا بد؟

## nor

سلام

بنده الان 23 ساله هستم میخواستم بپرسم با توجه به سنم آیا رشته پزشکی برای من خوبه یا نه ؟ از نظر کار ، درآمد، سختی دروس و ...

----------


## محمد3568

> سلام
> 
> بنده الان 23 ساله هستم میخواستم بپرسم با توجه به سنم آیا رشته پزشکی برای من خوبه یا نه ؟ از نظر کار ، درآمد، سختی دروس و ...


برای یه دختر هر موقعی برای هر رشته ای میشه چرا که نه از شما بزرگتر هم تو کنکور شرکت میکنن و رشته مورد علاقشون رو قبول میشن
مخصوصا برای دخترا که مشکلی با سربازی ندارن

----------


## artim

> سلام
> 
> بنده الان 23 ساله هستم میخواستم بپرسم با توجه به سنم آیا رشته پزشکی برای من خوبه یا نه ؟ از نظر کار ، درآمد، سختی دروس و ...


سلام
بستگی به شرایطتون داره
اگه شرایط تحصیل 7 ساله پزشکی و درسای سختش رو دارین بله خوبه
وگرنه خیلیا هستن که ترم های 7-8 انصراف میدن از پزشکی بدلیل خستگی و سختی دروس
اگه ام مشکل سن اتون هست رشته های دندان و دارو مدت تحصیل کمتری دارن
از نظر درامد انتظار نداشته باشین با فارغ التحصیلی از پزشکی عمومی انچنان درامد میلیونی داشته باشین

----------


## کتی ملیح

> سلام
> 
> بنده الان 23 ساله هستم میخواستم بپرسم با توجه به سنم آیا رشته پزشکی برای من خوبه یا نه ؟ از نظر کار ، درآمد، سختی دروس و ...



سلام :Yahoo (1): 
من شرایط زندگی و خانواده شما رو نمیدونم.اما اگه واقعا دلت میخواد دکتر بشی خودتو تو روپوش سفید میبینی و فکر میکنی واقعا از توانایی انجام کارش برمیای بنظرم بخون!
چون فقط صرف خوندنو قبول شدن نیست. مهارت هم به شما تو دانشگاه یاد میدن،اما یه بحثی هست واسه ی جَنَمِ کاری. بعضی ها اینهمه درس میخوننو تلاش میکنن اما نمیتونن کارای عملی انجام بدن.شما به توانایی های روحی خودتم باید فکر کنی برای انتخاب این رشته. ما دکتر داریم مدرک گرفته اما یه مریض خودش تجویز نکرده الان گوشه خونست :Yahoo (21):  حالش بد میشه!

+برای درس خوندن و به آرزو رسیدن هیچوقت دیر نیست.23 سال که سنی نیست!! اگر بخوای بخونی نباید وسط کار تنبلی ای باشه.نباید موضوعی باشه که همش حواستو پرت کنه، نیاز هم نیست به دوستو آشنا بگی،برحسب تجربه: زیادی فضولی میکنن حوصله آدمو سر میبرن :Yahoo (4): 
بشین یه دوروز برای خودت دو دوتا چهارتا کن ببین میخوای واقعا یا نع. صرف پول درآوردن که نیست.نباید با این دید بیای تو این رشته. اول ببین توانایی انجام کارهاشو داری یا نه..شاید بعضی ها نتونن بیمار با وضع وخیم ببینن.شاید بعضی ها از خون بدشون بیاد.شاید بعضی ها نتونن شب کاری بدن.شاید شاید شاید :Yahoo (1): 

پزشکی رشته ی لذت بخشیه، سعی کن، میتونی از پسش بربیای :Yahoo (4):

----------


## nor

> سلام
> بستگی به شرایطتون داره
> اگه شرایط تحصیل 7 ساله پزشکی و درسای سختش رو دارین بله خوبه
> وگرنه خیلیا هستن که ترم های 7-8 انصراف میدن از پزشکی بدلیل خستگی و سختی دروس
> اگه ام مشکل سن اتون هست رشته های دندان و دارو مدت تحصیل کمتری دارن
> از نظر درامد انتظار نداشته باشین با فارغ التحصیلی از پزشکی عمومی انچنان درامد میلیونی داشته باشین





> سلام
> من شرایط زندگی و خانواده شما رو نمیدونم.اما اگه واقعا دلت میخواد دکتر بشی خودتو تو روپوش سفید میبینی و فکر میکنی واقعا از توانایی انجام کارش برمیای بنظرم بخون!
> چون فقط صرف خوندنو قبول شدن نیست. مهارت هم به شما تو دانشگاه یاد میدن،اما یه بحثی هست واسه ی جَنَمِ کاری. بعضی ها اینهمه درس میخوننو تلاش میکنن اما نمیتونن کارای عملی انجام بدن.شما به توانایی های روحی خودتم باید فکر کنی برای انتخاب این رشته. ما دکتر داریم مدرک گرفته اما یه مریض خودش تجویز نکرده الان گوشه خونست حالش بد میشه!
> 
> +برای درس خوندن و به آرزو رسیدن هیچوقت دیر نیست.23 سال که سنی نیست!! اگر بخوای بخونی نباید وسط کار تنبلی ای باشه.نباید موضوعی باشه که همش حواستو پرت کنه، نیاز هم نیست به دوستو آشنا بگی،برحسب تجربه: زیادی فضولی میکنن حوصله آدمو سر میبرن
> بشین یه دوروز برای خودت دو دوتا چهارتا کن ببین میخوای واقعا یا نع. صرف پول درآوردن که نیست.نباید با این دید بیای تو این رشته. اول ببین توانایی انجام کارهاشو داری یا نه..شاید بعضی ها نتونن بیمار با وضع وخیم ببینن.شاید بعضی ها از خون بدشون بیاد.شاید بعضی ها نتونن شب کاری بدن.شاید شاید شاید
> 
> پزشکی رشته ی لذت بخشیه، سعی کن، میتونی از پسش بربیای



سلام

من شرایط درس خوندن توی هر رشته ای رو دارم از رشته های ریاضی تا تجربی 

فقط بین دو راهی گیر کردم که تجربی بخونم یا ریاضی 

اگر تجربی بخونم پزشکی رشته خوبی است یا نه و چه آینده ای در انتظارم است و اگر ریاضی بخونم آینده ان چگونه است

----------


## Mohands mm

رشته من ریا ضی است اما درکل اگر جای شمابودم این رشته رو انتخاب نمیکردم حتی اگر سن کمتری داشتم به نظرم برای شما رشته های بینایی سنجی ، هوشبری ، فیزیوتراپی ، پروتز دندان ،شنوایی سنجی رشنه های راحت تر وپر درآمدو بهتری هستم اما این نظر شخصی منه شما بهتره بایک مشاور صحبت کنید

----------


## artim

> سلام
> 
> من شرایط درس خوندن توی هر رشته ای رو دارم از رشته های ریاضی تا تجربی 
> 
> فقط بین دو راهی گیر کردم که تجربی بخونم یا ریاضی 
> 
> اگر تجربی بخونم پزشکی رشته خوبی است یا نه و چه آینده ای در انتظارم است و اگر ریاضی بخونم آینده ان چگونه است


شما واسه ایندش نخون
شما به علاقه ات توجه کن که ریاضی دوس داری یا تجربی بعد مثلا از بین تجربی کدوم تخصص رو دوس داری
چون اگه با اینده یک رشته بخوای تصمیم بگیری مطمن باش دانشجوی انصرافی میشی در بهترین حالت

----------


## artim

> رشته من ریا ضی است اما درکل اگر جای شمابودم این رشته رو انتخاب نمیکردم حتی اگر سن کمتری داشتم به نظرم برای شما رشته های بینایی سنجی ، هوشبری ، فیزیوتراپی ، پروتز دندان ،شنوایی سنجی رشنه های راحت تر وپر درآمدو بهتری هستم اما این نظر شخصی منه شما بهتره بایک مشاور صحبت کنید


جمله اخرت عالی بود که نظر شخصی
هر کس با توجه به علاقه اش انتخاب کنه موفق ترین میشه

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

> رشته من ریا ضی است اما درکل اگر جای شمابودم این رشته رو انتخاب نمیکردم حتی اگر سن کمتری داشتم به نظرم برای شما رشته های بینایی سنجی ، هوشبری ، فیزیوتراپی ، پروتز دندان ،شنوایی سنجی رشنه های راحت تر وپر درآمدو بهتری هستم اما این نظر شخصی منه شما بهتره بایک مشاور صحبت کنید


چرا میگی ریاضی رو انتخاب نمیکردی؟؟؟

----------


## Mohands mm

هوووم؟؟؟؟؟؟متوجه نشدم...

----------


## nikra

شما اگه لیسانس دارین بهتره برای کنکور ارشد رشته خودتون تلاش کنید مگه این که علاقتون به پزشکی زیاد باشه وصرفا بر اساس یه تصمیم انی نخواین برین این رشته

----------


## ahmaddd

یه نصیحتی بهت بکنم ما الان یه راهیو امدیم چاره ای نداریم تجربی هم سخت تره و با یانکه اینده خبی داره اما 7-8سال دیگه باید همین وضعیت سختو اونم اگه قبول بشی تحمل کنی درسای پزشکی سختن
برو ریاضی بخون دو دختری هر چی پیش بیاد مشکلی نیست 
ما پسراییم که حق ریسک نداریم

----------


## sepanta1990

> سلام
> 
> بنده الان 23 ساله هستم میخواستم بپرسم با توجه به سنم آیا رشته پزشکی برای من خوبه یا نه ؟ از نظر کار ، درآمد، سختی دروس و ...


سلام

من که 25 سالمه میخوام انشاله 95 کنکور بدم برا دندونپزشکی . حالا شما حودتون حساب کنید سنتون مناسب هست یا نه  :Yahoo (4): 

اگه علاقه دارین حتما بخونید. هیچوقت دیر نیست حتی 40 سالگی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

> هوووم؟؟؟؟؟؟متوجه نشدم...


گفتی اگه جاش بودی این رشته رو انتخاب نمیکردم

منظورت این بود که ریاضی رو انتخاب نمیکردی یا پزشکی؟؟؟

----------


## simin11

علاقه به یه رشته به نظر من سن و سال نمیشناسه.واسه موفق بودن دیر نیست هیچوقت.
پیشنهاد من پزشکیه.پزشکی فوق العادس.

----------


## Mohands mm

تجربی و پزشکی رو دیگه....

----------


## Maximus

کچل کن برو بالا شهر همه فک میکنن مده...........
برو وسط شهر فک میکنن سربازی...........
بیا پایین شهر  فک میکنن زندان بودی .......
این همه اختلاف فقط در شعاع بیست کیلومتر ........

اینو گفتم که با حرف مردم زندگی نکنی!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

برو به سمت علاقت اگه علاقه داشته باشی این چیزا برات مهم نیست......ضمنا من خودم نرم افزار کارشناسی میخونم بین هم ورودی هامون یه دختر با سن25 سال هستش .....حالا پزشکی رو نگو بالاتر از این سن و سال ها هست

----------


## artim

> تجربی و پزشکی رو دیگه....


بستگی به علاقه هر کس داره

----------


## Armaghan

پزشکی رشته ایه که اگه از صمیم قلب بهش علاقه داشته باشید فوق العاده است.خیر دنیا و آخرت همزمان درش هست.بنظر من ارزش چندسال پشت کنکور موندن هم داره چون اونایی که بهش علاقه داشتند ولی نرسیدن تا آخرعمر حسرتش از دلشون نمیره حالا با هر نوع لیسانس و فوق لیسانسی واز هر دانشگاهی که گرفته باشند.سن شما اصلا زیاد نیست.من سراغ دارم یه دبیر رسمی آموزش وپرورش از کارش استعفا داده  و با وجود داشتن همسر و فرزند در40سالگی رفته دانشگاه دولتی که پزشکی بخونه.سالهای عمر بهرحال میگذرن و شما چه پزشکی بخونید و چه رشته دیگه خواه ناخواه سنتون بالا میره.پس چه بهتر اگه قلبا بهش علاقه دارید عمرتون صرف کاری بشه که بهش علاقه دارید و کاری که ارزششو داشته باشه.موفق باشید.

----------


## artim

> پزشکی رشته ایه که اگه از صمیم قلب بهش علاقه داشته باشید فوق العاده است.خیر دنیا و آخرت همزمان درش هست.بنظر من ارزش چندسال پشت کنکور موندن هم داره چون اونایی که بهش علاقه داشتند ولی نرسیدن تا آخرعمر حسرتش از دلشون نمیره حالا با هر نوع لیسانس و فوق لیسانسی واز هر دانشگاهی که گرفته باشند.سن شما اصلا زیاد نیست.من سراغ دارم یه دبیر رسمی آموزش وپرورش از کارش استعفا داده  و با وجود داشتن همسر و فرزند در40سالگی رفته دانشگاه دولتی که پزشکی بخونه.سالهای عمر بهرحال میگذرن و شما چه پزشکی بخونید و چه رشته دیگه خواه ناخواه سنتون بالا میره.پس چه بهتر اگه قلبا بهش علاقه دارید عمرتون صرف کاری بشه که بهش علاقه دارید و کاری که ارزششو داشته باشه.موفق باشید.


هر شغل و کاری رو قبلش با یاد خدا و رضایت خدا شروع کنی هم خیر دنیا رو داره هم اخرت
بقیه حرفاتونم واقعا درسته
مهم ترین شرط علاقه

----------


## آن شرلی

انتخاب اینکه تجربی یا ریاضی بخونی با خودت ... اما اگه میخوای کنکور تجربی بدی رشته های پردرامد دیگه ای مثل فیزیوتراپی ، دندانپزشکی و بینایی سنجی و... رو انتخاب کن که مدت تحصیلشون کمتر باشه ... البته نظر خودت مهمه ... موفق باشی

----------


## hero93

> سلام
> 
> بنده الان 23 ساله هستم میخواستم بپرسم با توجه به سنم آیا رشته پزشکی برای من خوبه یا نه ؟ از نظر کار ، درآمد، سختی دروس و ...


از نظر سنی که مشکلی نیست درامد هم که  خوبه به نظر من تو ایران اول درآمد و بعد علاقه باید سختی هاشم در نظر بگیرید یه رشته خوب با درامد خوب و سختی های زیاد  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## - Amir -

3 صفحه تاپیک و نظر دارم میبینم اینجا برای یه سوال !!

ولی جواب این سوال فقط یه نیمچه جملس : 

*بستگی به خودت داره !!*


_===
منظورم این نبود که علاقه داشته باشی یا نه ، منظورم اینه که 

با ذهنت همه جوانبش رو بسنجی ( قبول نشدن ، افسردگی بعد کنکور ، حتی قبولی ولی دروس سخت که علاقه نیست ، گر چه هم بود ، آینده شغلی و صد تا پیش بینی دیگه !)_

----------


## m.l.s

> سلام
> 
> بنده الان 23 ساله هستم میخواستم بپرسم با توجه به سنم آیا رشته پزشکی برای من خوبه یا نه ؟ از نظر کار ، درآمد، سختی دروس و ...


مگه شما سنتون چقدره؟
من خیلی ها رو با سن های بالا دیدم که اومدن و تو این رشته موفق بودن
اگه علاقه دارید حتما به سمت هدفتون برید

----------


## mojtaba20

من همکارای داداشم با سن سی سال خیلیاشون امسال پزشکی قبول شدن تازه اونا پسرن دغدغشون خیلی بیشتره شما هم اگه حوصلشو دارین بدونین که ابهت واعتبارو پول و...همه چی داره پزشکی

----------


## masood2013

> سلام
> 
> بنده الان 23 ساله هستم میخواستم بپرسم با توجه به سنم آیا رشته پزشکی برای  من خوبه یا نه ؟ از نظر کار ، درآمد، سختی دروس و ...


به نظر من که الان رتبه 4000 تجربی، خیلی خیلی بهتر از 1 ریاضیه، چون تو ریاضی فوقش چی میشی، میشی مهندس که تو هر قدم، یه مهندس ملاقات میکنی، ولی تو تجربی رشته های خاصی هست که خیلی هم کمیابن، مثل پروتز و شنوایی و بینایی و ... که خیلی هم پولدار و خوبن، رشته پزشکی هم به نظر من برای سن شما اصلا خوب نیست، چون کسی که 18 سالگی پزشکی قبول میشه از دیر تموم شدنش ناراحته، چه برسه به شما که 23 سالتونه، چون آخه پزشکی رو باید تا تخصص بری که اونم خیلی زمان میبره، پزشک عمومی هم الان معادل لیسانس ریاضیه که هیچ ارزشی نداره، شما اگه تخصص رو بگیری، میشی 34 ساله!  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## mehdi.m

سختی های پزشکی در طول تحصیل خیلی زیاده...  این نکته مهمی هست که خیلی ها مدنظر قرار نمیدن.... نمونش بخام بگم شیفت های سخت و طاقت فرسایی که هم از طرف بیماران و همراهاشون هم از سمت همکارا بدترین برخورد ها صورت میگیره
نکته دیگه اینکه بعد 7سال تحصیل سسسخت میشی پزشک عمومی و باید بری تو ی روستا و پزشک خانواده بشی و حقوقتم 3.5
همین....

----------


## Dynamic

> به نظر من که الان رتبه 4000 تجربی، خیلی خیلی بهتر از 1 ریاضیه، چون تو ریاضی فوقش چی میشی، میشی مهندس که تو هر قدم، یه مهندس ملاقات میکنی، ولی تو تجربی رشته های خاصی هست که خیلی هم کمیابن، مثل پروتز و شنوایی و بینایی و ... که خیلی هم پولدار و خوبن، رشته پزشکی هم به نظر من برای سن شما اصلا خوب نیست، چون کسی که 18 سالگی پزشکی قبول میشه از دیر تموم شدنش ناراحته، چه برسه به شما که 23 سالتونه، چون آخه پزشکی رو باید تا تخصص بری که اونم خیلی زمان میبره، پزشک عمومی هم الان معادل لیسانس ریاضیه که هیچ ارزشی نداره، شما اگه تخصص رو بگیری، میشی 34 ساله!


توضیحاتتون صد در صد غلط و گمراه کننده هست.!
نه مهندسی به این صورتیه که میگید نه پزشکی عمومی اینطور که میگید. هردو رشته خلاف چیزی هستند که توی تصورات شما هست.

----------


## artim

> سختی های پزشکی در طول تحصیل خیلی زیاده...  این نکته مهمی هست که خیلی ها مدنظر قرار نمیدن.... نمونش بخام بگم شیفت های سخت و طاقت فرسایی که هم از طرف بیماران و همراهاشون هم از سمت همکارا بدترین برخورد ها صورت میگیره
> نکته دیگه اینکه بعد 7سال تحصیل سسسخت میشی پزشک عمومی و باید بری تو ی روستا و پزشک خانواده بشی و حقوقتم 3.5
> همین....


دوستم فامیل ما پزشک خانوادست
فیش حقوقیش ماهی 15 میلیون هست شما چطور میگی 3 تومن
شما فقطاز معایب پزشکی گفتی برای یک قضاوت خوب هم معایب رو میگن هم محاسن

----------


## roshana

> دوستم فامیل ما پزشک خانوادست
> فیش حقوقیش ماهی 15 میلیون هست شما چطور میگی 3 تومن
> شما فقطاز معایب پزشکی گفتی برای یک قضاوت خوب هم معایب رو میگن هم محاسن



درسته من مادرم معاون بهداشته منطقست
دیروز یه رقمایی رو برای پزشکای طرحی میگفت که ادم وحشت میکرد !!
12 تومن در ماه اون هم برای طرح تو یه روستا  :Yahoo (1): 
کافی نیست ؟

----------


## Dayi javad

بهترین رشته پزشکی !!

اگ بد بود این همه آدم بالای 27 سال نمیرفتن کنکور تجربی بدن !!
جای خودمون ی نفر میاد آزمون میده !!
در حالی شغل خودش معلم !!
تا جایی که من خبرداشتم ترزاشم تو قلم چی 7هزار بود !!سنشم حدود 28 یا 30 بود

----------


## Dayi javad

> درسته من مادرم معاون بهداشته منطقست
> دیروز یه رقمایی رو برای پزشکای طرحی میگفت که ادم وحشت میکرد !!
> 12 تومن در ماه اون هم برای طرح تو یه روستا 
> کافی نیست ؟


من  ب ی میلیونشم راضیما  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## roshana

> من  ب ی میلیونشم راضیما



یکی از اشناهای نزدیکمون نجف اباد اصفهان متخصصه میگفت روزی یکی دو تومن
در امدمه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Dayi javad

بله من خودم وقتی میرم دکتر میشینم ویزیتای این آقای دکترو حساب میکنم !! به راحتی روزی 2 تومن خداییش داره !!
تازه از اینا که یکم دستشون تنگ پول نمیگیره (با وجود این که تو ی شهر کوچیک (قدمگاه ) مطب داره )

به من میگفت اگ میخوای ی روزی پزشکی قبول شی سعی کن اول واس رضای خدا قدم برداری خدا واست صدتا قدم برمیداره !!

بعد از این به فکر مادیات باش

----------


## Dayi javad

> یکی از اشناهای نزدیکمون نجف اباد اصفهان متخصصه میگفت روزی یکی دو تومن
> در امدمه


تازه این که من گفتم پزشک عمومی !! متخصص هم نیس !!
اینا که میگن پزشک عمومی بشی و واس تخصص نخونی خوب نیس !!چون خودشون نمیتونن قبول شن این حرفارو میزنن !!
چون ی پزشک عمومی هم بشی خیلی باید زحمت بکشی

----------


## artim

> درسته من مادرم معاون بهداشته منطقست
> دیروز یه رقمایی رو برای پزشکای طرحی میگفت که ادم وحشت میکرد !!
> 12 تومن در ماه اون هم برای طرح تو یه روستا 
> کافی نیست ؟


درسته اما پزشک خانواده شده هم به همین سادگی ها نیست
و پزشکانی که پزشک خانواده میشن حق زدن مطب شخصی رو ندارن

----------


## roshana

> درسته اما پزشک خانواده شده هم به همین سادگی ها نیست
> و پزشکانی که پزشک خانواده میشن حق زدن مطب شخصی رو ندارن



درسته البته تو مناطق محروم مثه منطقه ی ما پذیرش بهتری دارند
و این که با این درامد از مطب بی نیازند !!

----------


## helix

ببین همه ی اینا یه طرف
با استرس میتونی کنار بیای؟
ببین دیگه درس دبیرستان نیست که اگه یه خطشو بلد نباشی هیچی نشه...تو یه چیزو یه علایمو یادت بره با جون یک انسان بازی کردی (البته اگه وجدان داشته باشی نه مثه خیلی از دکترا...)
خودت  ببین ادمی هستی که7-8 سال سختی بکشی؟؟؟
کسی که دمه پول میره اخرش خسته میشه اما اگه علاقه ای باشه نه از روی هوس هرچی سختی باشه به جون میخره تا به چیزی که میخواد برسه
تو خودتو ببین نه حرف بقیه
تو جامعه پزشکی هم کلاهتو باید سفت بچسبی واگر نه من شنیدم پزشک بیکار هم کم نداریم...راست یا دروغشو نمیدونم

----------


## parmoon

به نظرم اصلا دیر نیست و زمان خیلی خوبیه شما که سنی ندارین هنوز، 
من چند تا از دوستام همسن شما و حتی بزرگتر از شما هستن و تازه ترمای اولشونو میگذرونن فقط به عشق پزشکی خیلیلشون چند سال موندن پشت کنکور
 ولی خب اول بتونید از سد کنکور رد بشین چون واقعا مفهومی و سخت شده و از طرفی هم تعداد زیاد رقبا یکم کارو سخت میکنه
از نظر سختی درسای دانشگاه اصلا شوخی بردار نیست و 7 سال پر زحمتو درپیش دارین بعضی درسا واقعا کسل کننده و حوصله سر بره و با کلی اصطلاح و کلمه های علمی سخت مواجه میشین که باید همه رو بدونین تا اصلا بفهمین استاد داره چی میگه کتابای رفرنس قطور و شبای امتحان که صدبار از کنکور سخت تر ولی خب درساش با وجود سختی شیرینی خاص و خودشو داره(اصلا این کشش و جذابیت خاصیت رشته پزشکیه به نظرم) در کل اگه در خودتون علاقه دارین نه صرفا به جهت درآمد و کلاس شغلی و اینا واقعا ارزششو داره چون بیش از ۷ سال از بهترین سالای عمرتونو صرفش میکنید اگه هدفتون فقط کسب درآمده دور این رشته رو خط بکشین چون بیخود عمرتونو تلف میکنید و با خیلی راهای راحت تر میشه به درآمد رسید.

----------


## MAHSA

> شما واسه ایندش نخون
> شما به علاقه ات توجه کن که ریاضی دوس داری یا تجربی بعد مثلا از بین تجربی کدوم تخصص رو دوس داری
> چون اگه با اینده یک رشته بخوای تصمیم بگیری مطمن باش دانشجوی انصرافی میشی در بهترین حالت


با این اوضاع جامعه فقط باید با نگاه به اینده الان درس بخونی 
هر رشته ای بدرد جامعه امروز ما نمیخوره  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## artim

> با این اوضاع جامعه فقط باید با نگاه به اینده الان درس بخونی 
> هر رشته ای بدرد جامعه امروز ما نمیخوره


نگاه اینده کنی. میتونی نقشه بکشی از دیوار هم بالا بری یا با نقشه دقیق تر بانک بزنی
یا یک هکر بشی حساب بانکی هک کنی
راحت میشه پول دراورد
اما پولی که با علاقه به دست بیاد اون عالیه

----------


## zeynab_3

به روحیتون ربط داره. . .

----------


## MAHSA

> نگاه اینده کنی. میتونی نقشه بکشی از دیوار هم بالا بری یا با نقشه دقیق تر بانک بزنی
> یا یک هکر بشی حساب بانکی هک کنی
> راحت میشه پول دراورد
> اما پولی که با علاقه به دست بیاد اون عالیه


وقتی نشستی زحمت کشیدی و درس خوندی با توجه به سن بالات اونوقت پوله که بدست میاد  از رو علاقس
والا از دیوار بالا رفتن و بانک زدن نگاه به اینده نیس یه خوشیه زودگذره  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## artim

> وقتی نشستی زحمت کشیدی و درس خوندی با توجه به سن بالات اونوقت پوله که بدست میاد  از رو علاقس
> والا از دیوار بالا رفتن و بانک زدن نگاه به اینده نیس یه خوشیه زودگذره


منم همینو گفتن پولی که از علاقه به دست بیاد

----------


## newpath

سلام دوستان عزیز.... کسی میتونه علاقه رو واسم تعریف کنه  ؟

----------


## artim

> سلام دوستان عزیز.... کسی میتونه علاقه رو واسم تعریف کنه  ؟


علاقه به شغل و کار اون حسیه که بتونه ارضا کنه روحتو

----------


## newpath

> علاقه به شغل و کار اون حسیه که بتونه ارضا کنه روحتو


چطور وقتی هنوز کاریو انجام ندادین میفهمید بش علاقه دارین ... بعنوان مثال همین پزشکی !!! بیشتر بنظرم علاقه به پرستیژ داشتن و پوله

----------


## artim

> چطور وقتی هنوز کاریو انجام ندادین میفهمید بش علاقه دارین ... بعنوان مثال همین پزشکی !!! بیشتر بنظرم علاقه به پرستیژ داشتن و پوله


نه ربطی به کلاس کار نداره
مثال میزنم مهندسی نرم افزار و پزشکی رو
علاقه به نرم افزار با توجه به کاراییش هست
شما اطلاع داری که فلان شغل چه درس هایی داره چه کارایی داره چه موقعیت های شغلی داره
علاقه به نرم افزار یعنی طرف نوشتن فلان برنامه علاقه روحیشو ارضا میکنه
یا شخص دیگه کار در بیمارستان یا معاینه افراد حس علاقشو ارضا میکنه

----------


## newpath

> نه ربطی به کلاس کار نداره
> مثال میزنم مهندسی نرم افزار و پزشکی رو
> علاقه به نرم افزار با توجه به کاراییش هست
> شما اطلاع داری که فلان شغل چه درس هایی داره چه کارایی داره چه موقعیت های شغلی داره
> علاقه به نرم افزار یعنی طرف نوشتن فلان برنامه علاقه روحیشو ارضا میکنه
> یا شخص دیگه کار در بیمارستان یا معاینه افراد حس علاقشو ارضا میکنه


هنوزم معتقدم بیشتر افراد بخاطر علاقه سمت پزشکی نمیرن .... چون با شرایط بیمارستانو کار آشنا نیستن ... اینکه هر روز مجبور باشی استرس عملو تحمل کنی ( بخاطر حساس بودن کار ) و اینکه هر روز عمرت مجبور باشی با بیمارا سرو کله بزنی ... بعنوان مثال مطب دندان پزشکی که بری میفهمی چقد تحت فشارن... حتی طرف یکی از بهترین دندون پزشکایه شهرمون بود حداقل تو هفت ساعتی که مطبش بودم هزار بار لعنتش کردن .. تو روشم بش میتوپیدن ... وقتی سنتون بالاتر بره متوجه این مسایل میشید ... و میفهمید تنها چیزی که نگه میداره آدمو همون پوله ... البته بیشناخت نمیگم اینو .. خواهرا خودمم پزشکن .. علاقه ماله هفده هیجده ساله هاس ... بزرگتر که شین میفهمین ... البته نظر شخصیمه

----------


## artim

> هنوزم معتقدم بیشتر افراد بخاطر علاقه سمت پزشکی نمیرن .... چون با شرایط بیمارستانو کار آشنا نیستن ... اینکه هر روز مجبور باشی استرس عملو تحمل کنی ( بخاطر حساس بودن کار ) و اینکه هر روز عمرت مجبور باشی با بیمارا سرو کله بزنی ... بعنوان مثال مطب دندان پزشکی که بری میفهمی چقد تحت فشارن... حتی طرف یکی از بهترین دندون پزشکایه شهرمون بود حداقل تو هفت ساعتی که مطبش بودم هزار بار لعنتش کردن .. تو روشم بش میتوپیدن ... وقتی سنتون بالاتر بره متوجه این مسایل میشید ... و میفهمید تنها چیزی که نگه میداره آدمو همون پوله ... البته بیشناخت نمیگم اینو .. خواهرا خودمم پزشکن .. علاقه ماله هفده هیجده ساله هاس ... بزرگتر که شین میفهمین ... البته نظر شخصیمه


موفق ترین ادم ها که شخصیت جهانی دارن
میگن کار و شغلی رو انجام بدین که بهش علاقه دارین
پول که شرط لازم هست
اما شما فرض کن زجر اورترین شغل رو داری اما بیشترین حقوق رو بهت میدن. برای بنده تصور این شغل هم عذابه چه برسه انجامش

توی هر کاری حتی پیامبری هم فحش و دشنام همراهش هست
مهم خود طرف هست که یقین داشته باشه که کردارش نیک هست

----------


## ali555

فقط پولش خوب است.

----------


## newpath

> موفق ترین ادم ها که شخصیت جهانی دارن
> میگن کار و شغلی رو انجام بدین که بهش علاقه دارین
> پول که شرط لازم هست
> اما شما فرض کن زجر اورترین شغل رو داری اما بیشترین حقوق رو بهت میدن. برای بنده تصور این شغل هم عذابه چه برسه انجامش
> 
> توی هر کاری حتی پیامبری هم فحش و دشنام همراهش هست
> مهم خود طرف هست که یقین داشته باشه که کردارش نیک هست


بنظرم شما دیدتون ایده آل هست ... بله صد درصد افرادی هستن که خاصن .... کسایی هستن که شبانه روز اهل مطالعن ... اهل کارو تلاش ... خیلی جملاتم داره شعاری میشه دیگه ... ولی علاقه بدون شناخت !!!  در خوب بودن رشته پزشکی شکی نیس ... به دو دلیل ..1 ) آقایه خودتی 2) درامدش میتونه خوب باشه ...

----------


## artim

> بنظرم شما دیدتون ایده آل هست ... بله صد درصد افرادی هستن که خاصن .... کسایی هستن که شبانه روز اهل مطالعن ... اهل کارو تلاش ... خیلی جملاتم داره شعاری میشه دیگه ... ولی علاقه بدون شناخت !!!  در خوب بودن رشته پزشکی شکی نیس ... به دو دلیل ..1 ) آقایه خودتی 2) درامدش میتونه خوب باشه ...


صد درصد پول شریط لازمه
اما  دنبال کاری که با علاقه اگاهانه پیش بری نهایت استفاده رو بردی
صد در صد قبول دارم حرفاتو
علاقه اگاهانه شرطه

----------


## newpath

امروز نتایج ارشدم اومد ... دو دلم هنوز بزنم برم ارشد یا .... سال پیش نرفتم چون میدونستم همزمان نمیتونی کار کنیو ارشد بخونی ... دانشگاها معتبر اکثرا همینجورن ... تا الان بیکارم ... نمیدونم واقعا

----------


## artim

> امروز نتایج ارشدم اومد ... دو دلم هنوز بزنم برم ارشد یا .... سال پیش نرفتم چون میدونستم همزمان نمیتونی کار کنیو ارشد بخونی ... دانشگاها معتبر اکثرا همینجورن ... تا الان بیکارم ... نمیدونم واقعا


اگه مدرک ارشد داشته باشین فقط بین الملل رشته های پزشکی حق ثبت نام داری
اگه ام کارشناسی روزانه باشین باید شهریه بدین برای رشته های پزشکی دولتی

----------


## newpath

> اگه مدرک ارشد داشته باشین فقط بین الملل رشته های پزشکی حق ثبت نام داری
> اگه ام کارشناسی روزانه باشین باید شهریه بدین برای رشته های پزشکی دولتی


شهریش چقدره ؟ میشه وام گرفت ازشون یا اقساطی پرداخت کرد ؟

----------


## artim

> شهریش چقدره ؟ میشه وام گرفت ازشون یا اقساطی پرداخت کرد ؟


وام که میدن
اما دقیق اطلاع نداره. با مدرک کارشناسی روزانه بری پزشکی دولتی میگن ترمی یکی دو تومن
بین الملل که ترمی حدود 18 تومن

----------


## newpath

> وام که میدن
> اما دقیق اطلاع نداره. با مدرک کارشناسی روزانه بری پزشکی دولتی میگن ترمی یکی دو تومن
> بین الملل که ترمی حدود 18 تومن


مبلغش ثابت میمونه ؟ تا اونجایی که اطلاع دارم مثلا اگه ورودی 90 دانشگاه آزاد باشی با همون تعرفه سال 90 واست محاسبه میشه شهریت تا فارغ تحصیلی ... واسه پزشکی دولتیم همینطوره ؟

----------


## Dynamic

ماشالا همه میخوان دکتر بشن!
رشته های خودتون چه ایرادی داره دقیقا وقتی بهش علاقه هم دارید؟ 
دوستانی که توهم در باره درامد های گزاف میزنن (درآمد 10-15 میلیونی گزاف نیست! دوست من با موبایل فروشی توی جمهوری ماهی دو برابر اینو داره! پسر عمه من با مدرک دیپلم و نمایندگی پیچ و مهره! ماهی چند برابر اینو داره! و خیلی افراد دیگه اینا فقط نمونش بودن.) چند نکته رو مد نظر قرار بدن
1. درامدهایی که ذکر میکنید مروبط به پزشکان متخصص که تا زمان به نتیجه رسیدن این طیف فعلی احتمالا فوق تخصص بشه مد!!! روز  هست 
نتیجه 1 ::: ظرفیت های آزمون دستیاری رو نگاه کنید ببینید وقتی نمیتونه کسی اینجا رتبه خوب(از نظر من رتبه بالای 500 خوب نیست و خودم هم نیاوردم و حدود 600 شد) بیاره با این ظرفیت های 100 نفری و 50 نفری دانشگاهها برای پزشکی عمومی چطور میخواد وارد دانشگاهها بشه با ظرفیت های 4 نفری و پنج نفری برای دستیاری؟
2. آیا همین توان و علاقه رو بعد از عمومی و احتمالا رد شدن های پیای در آزمون دستیاری دارن؟ یا نهایت پزشک خانه بهداشت میشن توی روستا و بازم نا رضایتی
3. خیلی خندم میگیره وقتی میبینم طرف مطب دکتر فلان رو توی شریعتی و ... مد نظر قرار میده فکر میکنه فردا درسشو تموم کرد اونطور میشه. خیر هممون از دم باید مناطق محروم بریم اگر میخوایم کار کنیم. آیا میرید؟؟؟ 
4. امتیاز جمع کردن تا رسیدن به اجازه مطب(اگر مکطبی در کار باشه چون روند صدور پروانه مطب متوقف شده ) حداقل ده دوازده سال طول میکشه و دیگه اون موقع هم آدم با شرایط همونجایی که توش هست تظبیق پیدا کرده و  دیگه خیلی تمایلی برای رفتن نیست حداقل یک مکان پیدا کرده که اونجا  جا افتاده
5. ظرفیت های رشته های پزشکی بنا بر گفته وزیر بهداشت تغییری نخواهد کرد و خدا را از این بابت بینهایت سپاسگذاریم. پس یه مقدار توانایی های فردی هم در نظر بگیرید . 
همگی موفق باشید.

----------


## sepanta1990

> ماشالا همه میخوان دکتر بشن!
> رشته های خودتون چه ایرادی داره دقیقا وقتی بهش علاقه هم دارید؟ 
> دوستانی که توهم در باره درامد های گزاف میزنن (درآمد 10-15 میلیونی گزاف نیست! دوست من با موبایل فروشی توی جمهوری ماهی دو برابر اینو داره! پسر عمه من با مدرک دیپلم و نمایندگی پیچ و مهره! ماهی چند برابر اینو داره! و خیلی افراد دیگه اینا فقط نمونش بودن.) چند نکته رو مد نظر قرار بدن



تو که خودت قبلا مهندسی میخوندی چرا این حرفا رو میزنی گلم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ikonkuri

خخخخخخخخخخ پزشکی مگ بدم میشه؟

----------


## sepanta1990

بین الملل ۷.۵ تا ۱۰ تومنه نه ۱۸ تومن. شاید سالی ۱۸ تومن

----------


## newpath

> خخخخخخخخخخ پزشکی مگ بدم میشه؟


آره میتونه بدم بشه ... ظرف دندون پزشکی داره بهترین نقطه شهر فقط پشه میپرونه .... من موندم تو دانشگاه اصن درس خونده ... چون رفته بودم دندون پزشک بقلیش که کارش خیلی خوبه ... اون دندون پزشک بنده خداهم پیشش بود مدام ازش سوال میپرسید ... حتی بعضی سوالاشو منم میدونستم دیگه

----------


## Dynamic

> تو که خودت قبلا مهندسی میخوندی چرا این حرفا رو میزنی گلم


به دلیل اینکه از مهندسی متنفر بوده و هستم
از ریاضی هم به شدت بدم میومد
دبیرستان به زور چون پدرم خودش مهندسه و اتفاقا در مهندسی بسیار موفق منم زور کردن برم مهندسی و دقیاق همون مهندسی رو بخونم.
لحظه به لظه مران خوندن برای من عذاب بود. از سردر دانشگاه تهران میرفتم تو هیچی بجز حس تنفر نداشتم. همین الانم بگن بهم ماهی یک میلیارد از عمران بهت میدیم خدا شاهده با ماهی 2 تومن میمونم همینجا
ولی شماها همتون میگید رشتمونو دوست داریم بعد همتونم یمخواید دکتر بشید
یادتونه هرکی میرفت تجربی همین شماها مسخرش میکردید میگفتید زرنگا میرن ریاضی!!! چی شد ؟ من همون موقعشم اصلا این دیدگاهو نداشتم
با عرض معذرت 90% تون هیچ گونه علاقه ای نه به پزشکی دارید نه کمک به افراد دیگه فقط حرص پول  جامعه ما رو کور کرده. من اگر از مهندسی خوشم میومد لحظه ای به این سمت نمیومدم!!!
به پول پزشکی هم هیچ گونه احتیاجی نداشته و ندارم فقط دوست دارم بخونم همین.

----------


## artim

> مبلغش ثابت میمونه ؟ تا اونجایی که اطلاع دارم مثلا اگه ورودی 90 دانشگاه آزاد باشی با همون تعرفه سال 90 واست محاسبه میشه شهریت تا فارغ تحصیلی ... واسه پزشکی دولتیم همینطوره ؟


ممکنه افزایش پیدا کنه

----------


## arman4133

> به دلیل اینکه از مهندسی متنفر بوده و هستم
> از ریاضی هم به شدت بدم میومد
> دبیرستان به زور چون پدرم خودش مهندسه و اتفاقا در مهندسی بسیار موفق منم زور کردن برم مهندسی و دقیاق همون مهندسی رو بخونم.
> لحظه به لظه مران خوندن برای من عذاب بود. از سردر دانشگاه تهران میرفتم تو هیچی بجز حس تنفر نداشتم. همین الانم بگن بهم ماهی یک میلیارد از عمران بهت میدیم خدا شاهده با ماهی 2 تومن میمونم همینجا
> ولی شماها همتون میگید رشتمونو دوست داریم بعد همتونم یمخواید دکتر بشید
> یادتونه هرکی میرفت تجربی همین شماها مسخرش میکردید میگفتید زرنگا میرن ریاضی!!! چی شد ؟ من همون موقعشم اصلا این دیدگاهو نداشتم
> با عرض معذرت 90% تون هیچ گونه علاقه ای نه به پزشکی دارید نه کمک به افراد دیگه فقط حرص پول  جامعه ما رو کور کرده. من اگر از مهندسی خوشم میومد لحظه ای به این سمت نمیومدم!!!
> به پول پزشکی هم هیچ گونه احتیاجی نداشته و ندارم فقط دوست دارم بخونم همین.


حرفاتو  قبول دارم.... طرف هست تو کلاس ما زیست منفی میزنه اونم تو ازمونای مسخره پیشرفت تحصیلی شیمی رو صفر میزنه و اصلا نمیدونه پزشکی چه مشکلاتی داره میگه میخوام دکتر بشم...یکی نیست بهش بگه اخه با زیست منفی و شیمی صفر تو شهرداری هم راهت نمیدن میای میگی پزشکی؟؟؟
همین ادم استعداد زیادی تو درسایی مث دین و زندگی و تاریخ و ادبیات داره...صدبار بهش گفتم تو بدرد رشته انسانی میخوری تو تجربی ممکنه شکست بخوری بازم تو گوشش نرفت... حالا که ما مدرسه تیزهوشانیم و انسانی نداره و رفیقاش اینجان احتمالا نمیره انسانی وگرنه اگه بره انسانی راحت حقوق قبوله...
95 درصد اونایی که میگن پزشکی اصلا نمیدونن بعدش چه اتفاقی قراره بیوفته و فقط حالا که فلان دکتر اینقد پول درمیاره میگن ما هم میخوایم پزشک بشیم.... همه اینا مشکلات جامعه هست اگه رشته های ریاضی خراب نمیشد الان هرکسی میرفت دنبال علاقش

----------


## na3r!n

> خخخخخخخخخخ پزشکی مگ بدم میشه؟


همینو بگوووو :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Yek.Doost

بابا بیخیال خخخخخ
خون خودتون رو کثیف نکنید
شماها که تو نظر دادن دست پرفسور علیمی رو از پشت بستید  خخخخخ یه مشاوره به من هم  بدید - من از این عکس ها خیلی لذت میبرم - امداد و نجات رو خیلی دوس دارم - دوره های اورژانسی هم رفتم - - از خون نمیترسم - کلا از مرده نمی ترسم - حتی غسل هم دادم  :Yahoo (4): 


شماها چطور ؟‌ شماها انگیزه و استعداد نشکفته ای مثل من دارید عایا‌؟‌

----------


## Shayanak

> ماشالا همه میخوان دکتر بشن!
> رشته های خودتون چه ایرادی داره دقیقا وقتی بهش علاقه هم دارید؟ 
> دوستانی که توهم در باره درامد های گزاف میزنن (درآمد 10-15 میلیونی گزاف نیست! دوست من با موبایل فروشی توی جمهوری ماهی دو برابر اینو داره! پسر عمه من با مدرک دیپلم و نمایندگی پیچ و مهره! ماهی چند برابر اینو داره! و خیلی افراد دیگه اینا فقط نمونش بودن.) چند نکته رو مد نظر قرار بدن
> 1. درامدهایی که ذکر میکنید مروبط به پزشکان متخصص که تا زمان به نتیجه رسیدن این طیف فعلی احتمالا فوق تخصص بشه مد!!! روز  هست 
> نتیجه 1 ::: ظرفیت های آزمون دستیاری رو نگاه کنید ببینید وقتی نمیتونه کسی اینجا رتبه خوب(از نظر من رتبه بالای 500 خوب نیست و خودم هم نیاوردم و حدود 600 شد) بیاره با این ظرفیت های 100 نفری و 50 نفری دانشگاهها برای پزشکی عمومی چطور میخواد وارد دانشگاهها بشه با ظرفیت های 4 نفری و پنج نفری برای دستیاری؟
> 2. آیا همین توان و علاقه رو بعد از عمومی و احتمالا رد شدن های پیای در آزمون دستیاری دارن؟ یا نهایت پزشک خانه بهداشت میشن توی روستا و بازم نا رضایتی
> 3. خیلی خندم میگیره وقتی میبینم طرف مطب دکتر فلان رو توی شریعتی و ... مد نظر قرار میده فکر میکنه فردا درسشو تموم کرد اونطور میشه. خیر هممون از دم باید مناطق محروم بریم اگر میخوایم کار کنیم. آیا میرید؟؟؟ 
> 4. امتیاز جمع کردن تا رسیدن به اجازه مطب(اگر مکطبی در کار باشه چون روند صدور پروانه مطب متوقف شده ) حداقل ده دوازده سال طول میکشه و دیگه اون موقع هم آدم با شرایط همونجایی که توش هست تظبیق پیدا کرده و  دیگه خیلی تمایلی برای رفتن نیست حداقل یک مکان پیدا کرده که اونجا  جا افتاده
> 5. ظرفیت های رشته های پزشکی بنا بر گفته وزیر بهداشت تغییری نخواهد کرد و خدا را از این بابت بینهایت سپاسگذاریم. پس یه مقدار توانایی های فردی هم در نظر بگیرید . 
> همگی موفق باشید.


سلام منظور شما از اينكه كسايى كه رتبه بالاتر از ٥٠٠ بيارن نميتونن تخصص يا فوق تخصصى قبول شن چيه؟ يعنى من كه به دلايلى نتوسنتم سر جلسه امتحان شرايط امتحانم رو مديريت كنم و رتبم سر چند تا دونه تست بالاتر شد نميتونم هيچى قبول شم ؟ خب من الان پزشكى سراسرى ميخونم ... بايد برم دنبال يه كار ديگه ؟ اين چ حرفيه؟ تو كنكور رتبه بالاى ٥٠٠ و زير ٥٠٠ تفاوتش توى چندتا تست هستش... الانم كاملا ميتونم براى شما مثال هايي بيارم كه هم رتبه اى هاى من هر سال تو دانشگاهمون بهترين رشته و بهترين رتبه ها رو توى امتحان دستيارى كسب ميكنن. لطفا الكى شايعه پراكنى نكنين وقتى نه دانشجوى پزشكى هستين نه اطلاعاتى دارين از اين رشته. با تشكر

----------


## Yek.Doost

> سلام منظور شما از اينكه كسايى كه رتبه بالاتر از ٥٠٠ بيارن نميتونن تخصص يا فوق تخصصى قبول شن چيه؟ يعنى من كه به دلايلى نتوسنتم سر جلسه امتحان شرايط امتحانم رو مديريت كنم و رتبم سر چند تا دونه تست بالاتر شد نميتونم هيچى قبول شم ؟ خب من الان پزشكى سراسرى ميخونم ... بايد برم دنبال يه كار ديگه ؟ اين چ حرفيه؟ تو كنكور رتبه بالاى ٥٠٠ و زير ٥٠٠ تفاوتش توى چندتا تست هستش... الانم كاملا ميتونم براى شما مثال هايي بيارم كه هم رتبه اى هاى من هر سال تو دانشگاهمون بهترين رشته و بهترين رتبه ها رو توى امتحان دستيارى كسب ميكنن. لطفا الكى شايعه پراكنى نكنين وقتى نه دانشجوى پزشكى هستين نه اطلاعاتى دارين از اين رشته. با تشكر


اقای دکتر
یه نصیحت به ما هم بکن

----------


## Dynamic

> سلام منظور شما از اينكه كسايى كه رتبه بالاتر از ٥٠٠ بيارن نميتونن تخصص يا فوق تخصصى قبول شن چيه؟ يعنى من كه به دلايلى نتوسنتم سر جلسه امتحان شرايط امتحانم رو مديريت كنم و رتبم سر چند تا دونه تست بالاتر شد نميتونم هيچى قبول شم ؟ خب من الان پزشكى سراسرى ميخونم ... بايد برم دنبال يه كار ديگه ؟ اين چ حرفيه؟ تو كنكور رتبه بالاى ٥٠٠ و زير ٥٠٠ تفاوتش توى چندتا تست هستش... الانم كاملا ميتونم براى شما مثال هايي بيارم كه هم رتبه اى هاى من هر سال تو دانشگاهمون بهترين رشته و بهترين رتبه ها رو توى امتحان دستيارى كسب ميكنن. لطفا الكى شايعه پراكنى نكنين وقتى نه دانشجوى پزشكى هستين نه اطلاعاتى دارين از اين رشته. با تشكر


بیخیال! ظرفیتهای تخصص رو یک نگاه بکن منظورمو متوجه میشی. اعصاب خودتم خورد نکن!
نگفتم هیچ مثال نقضی وجود نداره در هر مسئله ای مثال نقض وجود داره. 500 با 50 کاملا متفاوته! 600 هم با 60! نه شما میتونی ببریش سوال نه من! یعنی چی من برم به دوستم که 18 شد بگم تو رتبت با 1800 فرقی نداره؟ و اون از تو بهتره؟  واقع بینی و دیدن همه مسایل بهتر از توجیح هست. حتی برای خودم!
باشه اگه دلت خوشه به این چیزا همه رتبه های بالای 500 غیر از تو  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ikonkuri

هر رشته ای هم بری باید تو اون کار زنگش باشی تا واقعا اینده خوبی داشته باشی :Yahoo (8): 
ب قول استاد ما : دزدم میشی شاه دزد باش نه افتابه دزد

----------


## Dynamic

> حرفاتو  قبول دارم.... طرف هست تو کلاس ما زیست منفی میزنه اونم تو ازمونای مسخره پیشرفت تحصیلی شیمی رو صفر میزنه و اصلا نمیدونه پزشکی چه مشکلاتی داره میگه میخوام دکتر بشم...یکی نیست بهش بگه اخه با زیست منفی و شیمی صفر تو شهرداری هم راهت نمیدن میای میگی پزشکی؟؟؟
> همین ادم استعداد زیادی تو درسایی مث دین و زندگی و تاریخ و ادبیات داره...صدبار بهش گفتم تو بدرد رشته انسانی میخوری تو تجربی ممکنه شکست بخوری بازم تو گوشش نرفت... حالا که ما مدرسه تیزهوشانیم و انسانی نداره و رفیقاش اینجان احتمالا نمیره انسانی وگرنه اگه بره انسانی راحت حقوق قبوله...
> 95 درصد اونایی که میگن پزشکی اصلا نمیدونن بعدش چه اتفاقی قراره بیوفته و فقط حالا که فلان دکتر اینقد پول درمیاره میگن ما هم میخوایم پزشک بشیم.... همه اینا مشکلات جامعه هست اگه رشته های ریاضی خراب نمیشد الان هرکسی میرفت دنبال علاقش


خوشبختانه وزارت بهداشت اشتباهات وزارت علوم رو تکرار نمیکنه و ظرفیتهای همینه که هست. هر سالم داره دانشگاههای بیشتری رو از خارج از کشورها از تایید خارج میکنه . ولی باید دید تا کی میتونه جلو دانشگاه آزاد رو بگیره. هرچند خودم دانشگاه آزادم ولی واقعا فقط پول میشناسه یعنی بذارنش همین الان میره واحد عسلویه پزشکی و دندانپزشکی رو دایر میکنه . فقط باید دید تا کی میتونن جلوی دانشگاه آزاد مقاومت کنن. فکر میکنی چرا دانشگاه آزاد همش اصرار داره کنکور جدا برگذار کنم؟ چون میخواد تعداد رشته هاشو ببره بالا. الان شورای گسترش حتی با این رشته های بدون مجوز مخالفت کرده دیشب من میرزاده رو تو تی وی دیدم میگفت بیخود اصلا ما حت یک رشته هم بر نمیداریم!
من خودم هر راهی برام باز بشه برم یکی از سراسری ها حتما این کارو میکنم از هر لحاظ. ولی خب سراسری های تهران. نه شهرستان. 
اون جور افراد که زیستم قبول نمیشن. من حتی پارسال دیدیم کسایی که زیست رو 30-4- آزمونای قلمچی هم میزدن افتضاح شدن رتبه هاشون. دیگه اینی که میگید با این درصد خودشو داره اذیت میکنه. تو فکرش نرو.

----------


## masood2013

> خوشبختانه وزارت بهداشت اشتباهات وزارت علوم رو تکرار نمیکنه و ظرفیتهای همینه که هست. هر سالم داره دانشگاههای بیشتری رو از خارج از کشورها از تایید خارج میکنه . ولی باید دید تا کی میتونه جلو دانشگاه آزاد رو بگیره. هرچند خودم دانشگاه آزادم ولی واقعا فقط پول میشناسه یعنی بذارنش همین الان میره واحد عسلویه پزشکی و دندانپزشکی رو دایر میکنه . فقط باید دید تا کی میتونن جلوی دانشگاه آزاد مقاومت کنن. فکر میکنی چرا دانشگاه آزاد همش اصرار داره کنکور جدا برگذار کنم؟ چون میخواد تعداد رشته هاشو ببره بالا. الان شورای گسترش حتی با این رشته های بدون مجوز مخالفت کرده دیشب من میرزاده رو تو تی وی دیدم میگفت بیخود اصلا ما حت یک رشته هم بر نمیداریم!
> من خودم هر راهی برام باز بشه برم یکی از سراسری ها حتما این کارو میکنم از هر لحاظ. ولی خب سراسری های تهران. نه شهرستان. 
> اون جور افراد که زیستم قبول نمیشن. من حتی پارسال دیدیم کسایی که زیست رو 30-4- آزمونای قلمچی هم میزدن افتضاح شدن رتبه هاشون. دیگه اینی که میگید با این درصد خودشو داره اذیت میکنه. تو فکرش نرو.


دانشگاه آزاد همه رشته هارو اینجوری کرده و از ارزش انداخته، ولی چون یکم پزشکی هزینش خیلی بالاس و افراد کمی میتونن برن، برای همین الان پزشکی رو بورسه و هنوز خز نشده مثل رشته های مهندسی که مثلا الان تو هر 2 قدم که تو خیابون راه میری، 2 تا مهندس رو ملاقات میکنی، ولی پزشکی اینجوری نیست.

----------


## GHZO7

نه زیاد خوب نیست :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Swallow

چرا بد باشه دوستم ؟
واسه درس خوندن هییچ وقت دیر نیست 
امیدتو از دست نده 
ایشالا ب هر چی ک میخوایید برسید  :Yahoo (1):

----------

